

New internet domain names in 2009: ICANN - lpgauth
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5i3jmBklh3EsoXMMORKOrohuWfa2w

======
johns
Don't we have enough TLDs? .info is basically free and it's a quality TLD,
there's just no demand for new ones. Can anyone here make a case for more?

